# Pinbelegung RS485 Dell Latitude



## Drain (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mit einer Modbus-Testsoftware über die serielle Schnittstelle (9poliger Sub-D) meines Dell Latitudes ein Gerät testen. Leider habe ich keine Informationen über die Pinbelegung am Laptop für RS485, also Data+ und Data-. Dies ist IMHO auch nicht genormt.
Hat hierzu jmd. Informationen bzw. weiß woher ich diese bekommen kann?

Drain


----------



## tnt369 (18 Oktober 2011)

bist du dir sicher, dass der notebook rs485 als schnittstelle hat?
die mir bekannten geräte verfügen i.d.r nur über rs232.
um auf rs485 zu kommen wird dann ein adapter-gerät benötigt.


----------



## Drain (18 Oktober 2011)

Da hast du wohl Recht und mit der vorhandenenen Schnittstelle geht das gar nicht.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## SW-Mech (18 Oktober 2011)

Es gibt aber Konverter von RS232 zu RS485.

z.B. diesen hier:
http://www.exsys.ch/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=641

Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## mst (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss Modbus Komponenten mit dem PC Testen. Welches Tool würdet ihr empfehlen, also ich müsste einen Slave Simulieren (quasi ein Tool das einen Modbus Slave aufrecht halten kann).

mfg mst


----------



## Markus Rupp (18 Oktober 2011)

modbus poll bzw. modbus slave 
von

http://www.modbustools.com/modbus_poll.asp

kann ich nur empfehlen, nutze es selbst


----------



## Drain (18 Oktober 2011)

Noch ne Frage von mir:

Gibt es zur Kontrolle der Modbus-RTU Kommunikation zwischen SPS und den Slaves ein Tool, welches die Anfrage- und Antworttelegramme mitprotokolliert - also den PC mit an die Busleitung hängen und aufzeichnen?

Drain


----------



## Drain (26 Oktober 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> modbus poll bzw. modbus slave
> von
> http://www.modbustools.com/modbus_poll.asp
> kann ich nur empfehlen, nutze es selbst



Hallo Rupp,
ich benötige eine Mitprotokollierung der Telegramme von einem Master an 4 Slaves. Ist dies mit "modbus slave" möglich?

Das Problem meines Aufbaus ist, daß es Kommunikationsprobleme gibt, ich die Ursache aber nicht finde. Möglicherweise sendet der Master hin und wieder die Telegramme mit zu langen Pausen zwischen den Bytes, so daß die Slaves darauf nicht reagieren.
Kann man das mit dieser Software erkennen?

Drain


----------

